# hello



## sworks (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everybody, not got a TT yet but been looking today, a few questions to ask in the appropriate sections


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...


----------

